# Recovery



## Morgie (Dec 20, 2016)

I would like to make a postive post today and let all of the DPDR sufferers out there that you are going to get better. You are going to have to experience the hell you are going through now to experience the light at the end of the tunnel but I promise you that it only gets better from where you are at right now. I remember when I first experience DP back in November, when I was a senior in high school. Yes! This disorder can happen to adolescents. I didn't know what the hell was happening to me, but I knew that I thought that I was going crazy or was going to die because I felt like I couldn't control anything about myself. I felt like a stranger inside of my body ya da ya da ya da. DP is very common and the feeling is the exact same for everyone whether we like to admit it or not. Its horrifying when you don't know what it is. But when you understand and realize that there is nothing you can do besides waiting it out its like what the fuck. There is no magic cure like what I was looking for. It just doesn't exist yet, but what I can tell you is that you are going to be okay. Do everything that you did before DP took an effect on your life and don't be afraid to get help. I went on antidepressants for like a month until I started to feel the slightest bit better. I changed my diet and supplements also helped me. My anxiety made me see things that really weren't there like out of the corner of my eye. Just know that it can take several months for your body and brain to be like " Okay, DP is not the enemy it is just trying to protect me and give me a break from all of the stress and anxiety." It makes you feel foreign but it does go away. I can't really explain it, but you realize that you are getting better or don't have this symptom anymore. Just allow yourself time to heal, I promise.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

that's awesome to hear!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thats good to hear....Just be careful if you are on meds and they are helping...Dont be too quick to stop them...Sometimes people make the silly mistake of stopping their meds too soon because they think they are doing so well....Usually they are doing great because of the meds...

Its common for people to be doing well on a certain med then stop it all of a sudden only to start to feel ill again...Also it is not unknown for the same med to not have the same effect second time round...

Please just play safe and look after yourself as best ya can by reducing stress levels...


----------



## Existentialist (Jul 14, 2017)

I'm happy to hear you are feeling better!

I also appreciate the encouragement, but I highly doubt I am ever going to get better. Nevertheless life is life and gotta roll with the punches I'm not mad or sad about it anymore acceptance is key.


----------



## courtneyk (Apr 20, 2017)

Thank you for the positive post! Hope you continue to do well!


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Existentialist said:


> I'm happy to hear you are feeling better!
> 
> I also appreciate the encouragement, but I highly doubt I am ever going to get better. Nevertheless life is life and gotta roll with the punches I'm not mad or sad about it anymore acceptance is key.


Acceptance is very very important....Accept that its part of you.....Constantly trying to push it away and fight it just drains more mental energy....

Ironically if you accept that its there and part of your make up and possibly you will have it for life it loses its power and starts to fade...

Again when in the full grip of chronic DP this is basically impossible to do....Its more for when you are feeling a bit better and the symptoms arent as dominating....


----------



## Existentialist (Jul 14, 2017)

eddy1886 said:


> Acceptance is very very important....Accept that its part of you.....Constantly trying to push it away and fight it just drains more mental energy....
> 
> Ironically if you accept that its there and part of your make up and possibly you will have it for life it loses its power and starts to fade...
> 
> Again when in the full grip of chronic DP this is basically impossible to do....Its more for when you are feeling a bit better and the symptoms arent as dominating....


Exactly, it's like fighting against quicksand, the more you struggle the more it takes hold of you. Once I had my existential anxiety under control, I was able to accept DPDR 3 years ago, and have been able to function at least somewhat normally ever since.


----------

